# visa cancellation after expire



## mahammedrafik (Oct 12, 2013)

hi everyone, 

i am working in company from two years & my visa is expired (3 months back) my employer didn't paid me last two months of salary,from three months i am struggling, 
i want to go back to my country. my owner saying he don't have money to send me to India, & saying me to manage my self to go india he will give me passport, what i do please tell me ,,,,,,,,


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Speak with the MOL immediately:

Ministry of Labour

If you are employed in a freezone then contact the respective authority, you are entitled to your back pay and settlement dues, do not accept or sign any papers without knowing what is on them. And as soon as possible get in touch with the authorities. Good luck.


----------



## MJUJ (Jun 24, 2015)

In a day my visa is expiring and yet my employer has not cancelled my visa. can i cancel my 
visa after expiry and can i get a grace period after that 
plz help


----------

